# What should I memorize?



## AThornquist (May 3, 2009)

Hiyas, brothers and sisters. 

In this short life of mine I want to be entrenched in the glorious truths of God's word. Therefore, I want to start memorizing Scripture and theological things. I was wondering if you all would suggest what you think I should memorize and perhaps in what order. There is so much I want to memorize, it may help to have a systematic way to go about it.

Would using confessions and/or catechisms be a helpful tool for systematization? I vaguely recall reading that. 

Thank you


----------



## ewenlin (May 3, 2009)

Have you watched John Piper's message on memorizing Scripture? think its called If My Word Abides In You...
Scripture Memory - John Piper/Bob Jennings | I'll Be Honest - Blog This might help you..

I started along Psalm 1, 103, 16, Romans 5, 8... as Ps Piper did..

Ewen


----------



## AThornquist (May 3, 2009)

Hmmm don't think I've seen it. I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 3, 2009)

The Westminster Shorter Catechism 

That's a good place to start. Then you can memorize the supporting verses.


----------



## AThornquist (May 5, 2009)

Any others have input?


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2009)

Memorize whole books: then you can analyse the flow of thought at endless leisure while driving, etc. James or 1 Peter are fairly easy to memorize.


----------



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Memorize whole books: then you can analyse the flow of thought at endless leisure while driving, etc. James or 1 Peter are fairly easy to memorize.



I found Matthew fairly easy to memorize, too. having a Gospel in the brain pocket is a plus.

Theognome


----------



## chbrooking (May 5, 2009)

Romans is great. but I got "saturated" after Ch 7, and had to go elsewhere for a while. then I came back to it. Paul is such dense material. John is phenomenal. Sadly, those are the only two books I've got. The rest are scattered verses.


----------



## AThornquist (May 5, 2009)

I think I am going to memorize Romans and John while I am reading through the Word chronologically. I would like to go through the SC as well, but I would like to also have memorized the context of the verses I read, and Romans and John seem like a good start. It should last me a while. Thanks all for the input!


----------



## Iconoclast (May 5, 2009)

I am not sure if this is what you had in mind, but i enjoyed working through this message.it was helpful and also suggests many other ideas


> 20 How can We Improve Our Memory in Relation to Spiritual Things?
> Pastor Trevor Kirkland
> Templepatrick Reformed Church Play! | MP3
> 
> ...


----------

